# mini lop color help



## maggsminis (Oct 5, 2016)

I am just getting back into mini lops after a 10 year break, I am rusty on my color identification. I have a few adult does I will take pics and post, but I have a litter now, sire is a frosted pearl and dam is a blue or a smoked pearl, some of the kits are a blueish with a white belly and some are a chocolate color with a white belly, any ideas on what they may be?


----------



## maggsminis (Oct 6, 2016)

Here are some pictures of my adults and kits. 

View attachment 1475781174076.jpg


View attachment 1475781186875.jpg


View attachment 1475781207578.jpg


View attachment 1475781219786.jpg


View attachment 1475781233958.jpg


View attachment 1475781257053.jpg


View attachment 1475781272665.jpg


View attachment 1475781289223.jpg


----------



## Watermelons (Oct 6, 2016)

Hopefully one of our colour experts can pop by and help you out here.

I'm so out of touch with rabbit colours I cant even tell which adult is which based on the colours you said they were in the first post 

Regardless they are cute and good looking buns


----------



## Liana7801 (Oct 6, 2016)

Hello, i had two of the dark colour which turned out to be gorgeous grey rabbits, ive also had 2 identical white rabbitz which looked like your two white ones, although it could have grey on it, 1 looks like a chocolate brown & 1 looks like a peanut colour with white patches( mine was like that and called it peanut). Hope it helps ill try add a photo x


----------



## maggsminis (Oct 7, 2016)

Hi, thanks for the help, I have ideas on the colors but am not positive on them all. I will post in order of the pics what I think they are, but if anyone has any other ideas on colors I woulf appreciate it.
#1- broken sable point
#2- light smoked pearl or frosted pearl
#3- smoked pearl(dam to litter last 2 kit pics)
#4- frosted pearl or chin frosted pearl(sire to both litters)
#5- smoked pearl(same rabbit as pic 3)
#6- the dam is a black/orange tri color and sire is frosted pearl above,The chocolate color kit is out of the 2nd litter but that mom had 2 much smaller babies so its being fostered, so far I can tell there is a black/orange tri, a black/orange harliquin, a white/black harliquin, and a white that I am guessing is a frosted pearl

The last 2 pics plus the chocolate kit in 1st pic are out of doe in 3rd pic and buck in 4th pic, She has 2 white ones that I am assuming will be frosted pearls, 2 chocolatey ones with white bellies that I have no idea what they are considered, and I am thinking the darker 2 are chinchillas but i cant tell for sure yet.


----------

